# Sheriff's deputy ambushed and killed



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Deputy fatally shot from behind at Houston gas station


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Saw this this morning. And we can thank those in power at the positions of mayor, attorneys general, prosecutors, governors, and the president for actions they took which have led to this sort of criminal activity. The violent fence sitters have once again been emboldened by those who have chosen to not only turn away from the public, business, and law enforcement, but have encouraged criminal actions by those fence sitters (Baltimore and Ferguson).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a little bit curious about the information given in the suspects description. The red shorts and white tee shirt can be changed in an instant. No mention of race whatsoever. I wonder why?

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I am a little bit curious about the information given in the suspects description. The red shorts and white tee shirt can be changed in an instant. No mention of race whatsoever. I wonder why?
> 
> GW


Maybe he wasn't black, so not relevant to the describer - or the news media. The lawbreakers gotta be black nowadays to be 'part of the program'.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In the news video they went so far as to say he had a dark complexion. I think that 4 hours after the shooting the cops would want to have a better description than that with a wanton cop killer at large. They had both video and eye witnesses.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

update: Suspect arrested in killing of suburban Houston deputy


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A horrendous event for sure. 

RIP Deputy Goforth.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

update: suspect named. deputy felt to be target of opportunity because he was in uniform

Man arrested in killing of Houston deputy, faces capital murder charge


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

this is sad that this man is gone for just because he was a cop. I cant not believe the number of people that are saying it is ok, mainly black people on other sites. the man that killed him should be killed before the end of the year no jail for him. jail is no big deal to people any more. it should be a life for a life.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> this is sad that this man is gone for just because he was a cop. I cant not believe the number of people that are saying it is ok, mainly black people on other sites. the man that killed him should be killed before the end of the year no jail for him. jail is no big deal to people any more. it should be a life for a life.


 Yeah, and the shooters life was a worthless life anyway. Anyone who would shoot a officer just because he was an officer is somewhat less than human IMO anyway.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Forget the race considerations - this was a pre-meditated murder that apparently has no personal revenge element, or anything to mitigate it. It's a death penalty offense for any person in Texas of whatever race, gender, or ethnicity. 

It is simply a matter of whether they have arrested the right man, and everything being as it appears to be. If it is, the guy is toast.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> Yeah, and the shooters life was a worthless life anyway. Anyone who would shoot a officer just because he was an officer is somewhat less than human IMO anyway.


Personally, I could care less whether the victim was an LEO or not. The fact that someone was murdered is what matters to me. Add to this the wanton and deliberate act of executing an innocent person... well, scum is all I can say that has no reason to live.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Personally, I could care less whether the victim was an LEO or not. The fact that someone was murdered is what matters to me. Add to this the wanton and deliberate act of executing an innocent person... well, scum is all I can say that has no reason to live.


It's a common belief that if someone would purposely confront and kill a cop, then that same person would kill anyone. It's an extreme that most criminals won't go to, unless backed into a corner and they have nothing to lose.

It's an extreme mindset that goes beyond your typical criminal mindset. Cops are aware of this and treat it with utmost caution if made aware. I'm not talking about your "usual" shootout. I'm talking about a person that would casually contact a cop, wait for an opportunity, and then kill them.

I'm not talking about the deputy's situation, as he was approached unknowingly from the rear. Those that are able and willing to kill a cop aren't your normal run-of-the-mill average criminal.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> It's a common belief that if someone would purposely confront and kill a cop, then that same person would kill anyone. It's an extreme that most criminals won't go to, unless backed into a corner and they have nothing to lose.
> 
> It's an extreme mindset that goes beyond your typical criminal mindset. Cops are aware of this and treat it with utmost caution if made aware. I'm not talking about your "usual" shootout. I'm talking about a person that would casually contact a cop, wait for an opportunity, and then kill them.
> 
> I'm not talking about the deputy's situation, as he was approached unknowingly from the rear. Those that are able and willing to kill a cop aren't your normal run-of-the-mill average criminal.


Yes I understand this. However, I don't see any difference between the lives of police officers and those of innocent civilians. Murder is murder and in my opinion, deserving of the death penalty. Hopefully Texas will mete out the proper punishment for this heinous crime.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> ...Hopefully Texas will mete out the proper punishment for this heinous crime.


Count on it, if he is convicted, though he may spend a few years waiting for the appeals to clear.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Duplicate post???


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be interested to know what this coward skunk had for motivation. I say this, and damn the politically correct. Law abiding citizens lives matter. All others make your peace with God.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Heard on the news, that the suspect's mother said that even though her son is shown on video, he is innocent, and was home with her at the time of the shooting.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

She should be arrested. Oh I forgot. As Sheriff David Clark of Milwaukee said, "Black lies matter!"

GW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Heard on the news, that the suspect's mother said that even though her son is shown on video, he is innocent, and was home with her at the time of the shooting.


Motherhood is probably the reason it's not illegal to lie to police. Unfortunately for him, her lying to protect him has probably encouraged his current behavior since he was a child. Now, he may have to face a jury that believes what it sees, rather than empathizing with his forever clueless mother.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://gma.yahoo.com/suspect-alleg...as-deputy-161827999--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you Obama, Holder, etc.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Another individual with a lengthy criminal record that was allowed to freely roam the streets. Where's the outrage and the hand wringing over that? C'mon CNN, PBS, and all of the "bleeding heart Liberals" of the mainstream media, what say you? Oh that's right, it really is a gun problem. A criminal miscreant's freedom is more important. Screw 'em if it were up to me I'd get rid of every God damn one of them. They've forfeited their rights to live and breath amongst free people. When the hell is this society ever going to wake up? I'm sick and tired of hearing "we can't lock them all up". Simple just go out and execute all of the violent offenders. This way there will be plenty of room for those who have committed non-violent offenses but are responsible for wreaking havoc on society otherwise. They can just rot there for the rest of their lives. The dregs of society. Who needs 'em?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

They say nothing. The puppet masters wont allow it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

miketx60 said:


> They say nothing. The puppet masters wont allow it.


That and the trial lawyers. Crime is a lucrative business for them. Politicians are for the most part are lawyers who write the laws and penalties. Can't expect them to do anything that will hurt their bottom line do you? It's no wonder so many criminals are let out only to commit more crimes, get arrested and tried again. The cycle keeps on repeating itself. They're going to end up spending most of their lives in prison anyway. Why not just keep them there to begin with? Hell no they'd rather go after those who feel the need to own a gun to protect themselves. Mostly Democrats of which the trial lawyers are a core constituency.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

desertman said:


> That and the trial lawyers. Crime is a lucrative business for them. Politicians are for the most part are lawyers who write the laws and penalties. Can't expect them to do anything that will hurt their bottom line do you? It's no wonder so many criminals are let out only to commit more crimes, get arrested and tried again. The cycle keeps on repeating itself. They're going to end up spending most of their lives in prison anyway. Why not just keep them there to begin with? Hell no they'd rather go after those who feel the need to own a gun to protect themselves. Mostly Democrats of which the trial lawyers are a core constituency.


At the prison where I work, it is said that the average con in there was arrested between 8 and 11 times before serving time. Some of those guys are real pos.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

miketx60 said:


> At the prison where I work, it is said that the average con in there was arrested between 8 and 11 times before serving time. Some of those guys are real pos.


I have two friends that are corrections officers who could probably back that up. The other problem is what the hell are these people going to do when they get out? Who the hell would want to hire someone with a lengthy criminal record? I guess some can be rehabilitated, but they are far and few between. Anyway it's really not worth taking that chance. For every crime they commit there is a victim whether it's a violent crime or not. Instead of languishing in their cells all day perhaps some sort of labor camps or chain gangs would be sufficient where they can perform the jobs that so-called Americans won't do. This would help solve the demand of cheap labor that the illegal invaders supposedly do. Let them pick our crops, picking up litter or whatever. This will be their lifetime career. As far as the violent ones go: mass extermination just get rid of them no and's if's or but's. Castration followed by life imprisonment for sex offenders, child molesters and the like. Drug dealers and manufacturers/processors of illicit drugs such as meth, heroin, cocaine etc. punishable by death from those same products. God only knows how many lives they've destroyed both figuratively and literally. Mere possession of useable quantities where no other criminal activity was involved could be sentenced to some sort of rehabilitation program. Upon successful completion be given lifetime probation. Their criminal records expunged. So at least they will have the opportunity to get their shit together and lead a productive life. Get caught again? No second chance. Drunk drivers? No different than waving a loaded gun around amongst a crowd of people and indiscriminately firing off rounds. They don't deserve shit and should be treated as any other violent offender. What I'd really like to see is a police car parked outside of the bars waiting for the patrons to go to their cars. Nobody goes to a bar for "just one". Most of the patrons drive themselves there. This would encourage designated drivers or the use of livery services without closing down the bars.

There you have it my solutions to the nations crime problems.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

The libtards would run out of panties to pee in if that were instituted. At my job, many of the convicts do absolutely nothing but sleep all day and party all night and many of the so called officers let them do whatever they want. Apparently from talking to the convicts they don't have a problem getting jobs. I heard one talking to to his wife yesterday about about how he had already arranged for a job at IHOP where he worked before. Of course, he might have just been leading her on....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

miketx60 said:


> The libtards would run out of panties to pee in if that were instituted. At my job, many of the convicts do absolutely nothing but sleep all day and party all night and many of the so called officers let them do whatever they want. Apparently from talking to the convicts they don't have a problem getting jobs. I heard one talking to to his wife yesterday about about how he had already arranged for a job at IHOP where he worked before. Of course, he might have just been leading her on....


How does a convict go about_ partying all night long_? We are talking about a prison......right? :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> How does a convict go about_ partying all night long_? We are talking about a prison......right? :watching:


Ever hear of that old Elvis tune "Jailhouse Rock"?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The "Black lies matter" crowd were 90 miles to my west today celebrating the murder of Deputy Goforth. They were chanting "Pigs in a blanket, fry like bacon!" They were marching down a highway, blocking traffic. My response can not be voiced here.

GW


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> How does a convict go about_ partying all night long_? We are talking about a prison......right? :watching:


Some officers allow anything. You want proof, go work in one...look at all the crap that comes out about escapes.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

goldwing said:


> The "Black lies matter" crowd were 90 miles to my west today celebrating the murder of Deputy Goforth. The were chanting "Pigs in a blanket, fry like bacon!" They were marching down a highway, blocking traffic. My response can not be voiced here.
> 
> GW


Just for the hell of it, I watched Al Sharpton's "Politics Nation" show today on MSNBC just to see if any mention of this shooting would be made. Not a peep. Can you imagine the furor if the situation were reversed and it was the deputy shooting the black man?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

miketx60 said:


> Some officers allow anything. You want proof, go work in one...look at all the crap that comes out about escapes.


I kind of figured it was an exception, and not a rule.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

desertman said:


> I have two friends that are corrections officers who could probably back that up. The other problem is what the hell are these people going to do when they get out? Who the hell would want to hire someone with a lengthy criminal record? I guess some can be rehabilitated, but they are far and few between. Anyway it's really not worth taking that chance. For every crime they commit there is a victim whether it's a violent crime or not. Instead of languishing in their cells all day perhaps some sort of labor camps or chain gangs would be sufficient where they can perform the jobs that so-called Americans won't do. This would help solve the demand of cheap labor that the illegal invaders supposedly do. Let them pick our crops, picking up litter or whatever. This will be their lifetime career. As far as the violent ones go: mass extermination just get rid of them no and's if's or but's. Castration followed by life imprisonment for sex offenders, child molesters and the like. Drug dealers and manufacturers/processors of illicit drugs such as meth, heroin, cocaine etc. punishable by death from those same products. God only knows how many lives they've destroyed both figuratively and literally. Mere possession of useable quantities where no other criminal activity was involved could be sentenced to some sort of rehabilitation program. Upon successful completion be given lifetime probation. Their criminal records expunged. So at least they will have the opportunity to get their shit together and lead a productive life. Get caught again? No second chance. Drunk drivers? No different than waving a loaded gun around amongst a crowd of people and indiscriminately firing off rounds. They don't deserve shit and should be treated as any other violent offender. What I'd really like to see is a police car parked outside of the bars waiting for the patrons to go to their cars. Nobody goes to a bar for "just one". Most of the patrons drive themselves there. This would encourage designated drivers or the use of livery services without closing down the bars.
> 
> There you have it my solutions to the nations crime problems.


It's a myth that no one would hire someone with a criminal record. I worked at a halfway house for inmates who will be released in 1-6 months. There are places that hire mostly inmates & they are all offered jobs as part of their release conditions. The businesses probably receive financial incentives for hiring them.

The main reason most of them re-offend is not because they can't find work; it's because crime pays more with less work.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

win231 said:


> The main reason most of them re-offend is not because they can't find work; it's because crime pays more with less work.


The Government is proof of that. :anim_lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> The "Black lies matter" crowd were 90 miles to my west today celebrating the murder of Deputy Goforth. The were chanting "Pigs in a blanket, fry like bacon!" They were marching down a highway, blocking traffic. My response can not be voiced here.
> 
> GW


Let me guess. Overlapping fields of fire from several .30 caliber machine guns.


----------

